# Red lathe



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey yall. A coworker came to me today and wants to sell me his lathe it was his dads. he doesn't know anything about it other than it is red and it works I'm going to go check it out this weekend. But does anyone have a clue what brand of lathe is red?:huh:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I know Turncrafters are red. PSI sells them. www.pennstateind.com


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Possibly a Sorby. At least I think that was the name. My friend Nick Cook sold them for a while. They were a good lathe. Not sure why they quit making them other than possibly too much competition in the lathe market. They are very similar to the Record Lathes sold now. If it has round tubes for the ways then that's a pretty good bet.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Oops I forgot. www.pennstateind.com sells a red mini lathe. Not a great lathe but everyone who has one seems to be happy with them.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds cool!!! Tommie. Since he's persistent on selling you his lathe, hopefully he'll give you a good deal? Let us know so I can be jealous. 
Lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Sounds cool!!! Tommie. Since he's persistent on selling you his lathe, hopefully he'll give you a good deal? Let us know so I can be jealous.
> Lol



He is selling it to me for 150 dollars so I think it's a good deal although I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

If it is a PSI Turncrafter i can give you some insight. i have had one for just over a year now.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Tnm9304 said:


> If it is a PSI Turncrafter i can give you some insight. i have had one for just over a year now.


alrighty then bud thank you I will let you know


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok well this guy Dillon needs all of our prayers he is only 26 and his mother passed away. It was a very bad situation but I will refrain from airing his dirty laundry on the internet. Suffice it to say he is having to pay for the funeral and doesn't have a lot of money. That is why he wanted to sell this lathe. I don't have the cash until I get done with my current project. And by that time it will be too little to late. Ya know what I mean. So please send your prayers up for him. By the way the lathe is a holly.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hey there Tommie. Love to see some pictures of it. Are you getting chisels and stuff with it too?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well with all that has happened I haven't went and looked at it UI have one picture I just sent it to my email I will have to upload it here in a little bit and no nt getting the chisels I figure I will buy a set of carbide ones because I don't have the equipment to sharpen the other kind


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well it got to the email a lot quicker than I thought it would.It auin't the greatest pic and me not knowing a thing about lathes I have no idea.?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> well it got to the email a lot quicker than I thought it would.It auin't the greatest pic and me not knowing a thing about lathes I have no idea.?


Seriously Tommie, if lathe work is something you want to get into regularly I would not go for that one at all. Most I would pay for that is $50. If it has a set of Robert Sorby chisels or some other accessories of value I would consider $150 but if just the lathe it really does not seem worth it to me. 

Those lathes are ok as a hobbie you might use once a month. I would not recommend it for anything more. 

I feel for your friend and hope he can make things work out under the circumstances.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

tommie i bought a lathe that looked almost identical to that and it sucked for me
i used it very little and the motor went out
could not find a motor to fit it cause the shaft size was different or something
i just know it was just and hauled it off for scrap metal


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Tommie,

It looks a lot like one of these types:

one version

a different one

Neither one looks much good for serious lathe work.

Very sorry your coworker finds himself in this difficult situation -- it's never nice to be short of money, but at such a painful time ...


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well guys thanks for the input on the lathe. I reckon I will pass on it then. I will try to keep an eye out for ones on craigslist that I can afford.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well guys thanks for the input on the lathe. I reckon I will pass on it then. I will try to keep an eye out for ones on craigslist that I can afford.


Move over here with ya new family Tommie. I'll lend ya one long term. If you move to this town you can share my shop and sell stuff from it. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Move over here with ya new family Tommie. I'll lend ya one long term. If you move to this town you can share my shop and sell stuff from it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dude ya know I think all that wide open country I would love it over there. But I seriously doubt that I could talk my woman into it. Oh yeah... a couple of things I meant to tell you Chellie told me to tell you that she knew a few Australians and that your accent isn't very strong just like you thought ... and the other day when I was talking to you did you notice that I pick up accents lol I had forgotten that I did it. I had a teacher that was British in high school that it happened with all the time lol. So just to let you know I wasn't doing that on purpose, just something that happens with me


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Dude ya know I think all that wide open country I would love it over there. But I seriously doubt that I could talk my woman into it. Oh yeah... a couple of things I meant to tell you Chellie told me to tell you that she knew a few Australians and that your accent isn't very strong just like you thought ... and the other day when I was talking to you did you notice that I pick up accents lol I had forgotten that I did it. I had a teacher that was British in high school that it happened with all the time lol. So just to let you know I wasn't doing that on purpose, just something that happens with me


Leave her to me. I'll talk her round 

I too happen to pick up accents. I grew up in Adelaide which has a pommie (English) accent. I worked with lots of Kiwi's so sometimes sound like a Kiwi (newzealander) 

Haven't checked my phone bill either. Lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok next time I'm on and she is here and your on I will let you talk to her lol probably be sunday is that good for you?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sounds good, do you have messenger or Skype or something. Better tell me how to bitter her up too.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

duncsuss said:


> It looks a lot like one of these types:
> a different one
> Neither one looks much good for serious lathe work.


I bought a "red" one similar to that one. It was a floor display model (Asian import) that I got for $65. For that money it was cheap enough. It only came with a spur bit. It's 14" x 40". Works great for what I have done with it. 









 







.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Sounds good, do you have messenger or Skype or something. Better tell me how to bitter her up too.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


lol still working on that one myself haha


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well guys thanks for the input on the lathe. I reckon I will pass on it then. I will try to keep an eye out for ones on craigslist that I can afford.


You've got an open invitation to come turn in McKinney anytime. You might as well make sure you like it before you drop your hard earned $$$ into the vortex. 
Sorry about your friend. That's a rough deal.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Bonanza35 said:


> You've got an open invitation to come turn in McKinney anytime. You might as well make sure you like it before you drop your hard earned $$$ into the vortex.
> Sorry about your friend. That's a rough deal.


Man I can't wait till I get time it seems like my weekends go by so stinking fast. I'm trying to make some time but it may have to wait till summer when I take my vacation from work. I have so much milling to do for this dang hope chest.... For some reason I am just not feeling this build at least the customer gave me two months to get it done:thumbsup:
By the way I can guarantee I will like it, any thing to so with wood I love... except for sanding:thumbdown:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol still working on that one myself haha


You should come to australia for your honeymoon. You can spend a week on the lathe . 
We 'll give you free accommodation. Chellie can come too 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> You should come to australia for your honeymoon. You can spend a week on the lathe .
> We 'll give you free accommodation. Chellie can come too
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


lol I just had to pick myself up off the floor from laughing so hard... I did tell her when we first got together that I wanted to travel and Australia is on my list. I doubt for our honeymoon though. Other places are Ireland. I am almost full Irish and I would love to visit where my ancestors lived. Apparently I am descended from fishermen... I don't like to fish all that much haha. And England, Scotland, Alberta Canada and Alaska... The last two sound weird I know but a singer I like lives in Alberta and he makes it sound awesome. And Alaska is one of the last frontiers.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Love to give a laugh 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

